

Getting started with Inferno - vezzy-fnord
http://www.ueber.net/who/mjl/inferno/getting-started.html

======
SixSigma
Bear in mind that Vita Nuova is now one person - Charles.

Rog went to Canonical and does Go programming.

Inferno is still actively used by big boys though. Some people at IBM run it
on Blue Gene, for instance.

